# Parametric Wall Art



## mikeCrafted (May 30, 2021)

Hello!
I recently came across these parametric wall art projects. I would love to build one for myself and eventually produce some more for sale. Does anyone have experience, whether such projects sell? I only saw some digital designs on Etsy, which made me a bit skeptical. I am based in Europe.
Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

welcome to the forum, Mike.
"art" is in the eye of the beholder.
which means there is no established price for such projects.
if a person likes it - they'll buy it (price is negotiable).
example: if a well known artist made it, it would sell for $8,000.00.
if a hobbyist made one just like it out of his garage, he might get $100.00.
a good bandsaw would help with the processing.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

That is very cool.

The traditional way would be bandsaw/templates and a lot of hand work. These days that would be something one could knock out on a CNC router with a lot less effort. 

Regardless, I really like it.


----------



## mikeCrafted (May 30, 2021)

John Smith_inFL said:


> welcome to the forum, Mike.
> "art" is in the eye of the beholder.
> which means there is no established price for such projects.
> if a person likes it - they'll buy it (price is negotiable).
> ...


Dear John, thanks for the feedback! 
I actually have a small CNC in my room, but I am not happy with the cutting quality and all the dust produced makes manufacturing such a piece in an apartment impossible. My idea was to outsource the CNC cutting and order a couple pieces at once, so that the price wouldn't be too high for one unit. Then I thought to keep one or two pieces and then sell the rest, therefore my question, whether anyone knows how easy/hard projects like this can be sold. I am not a known artist, so it is definitely just a project from a hobbyist


----------



## mikeCrafted (May 30, 2021)

shoot summ said:


> That is very cool.
> 
> The traditional way would be bandsaw/templates and a lot of hand work. These days that would be something one could knock out on a CNC router with a lot less effort.
> 
> Regardless, I really like it.


Thanks! I did think of using a CNC to do this job  Don't have a proper workshop, so I wanted to outsource the work.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

since the CNC is in your future, we have a sister site called *Router Forums* that you might bounce your ideas off of them. they are 99% WoodWorking Router & CNC enthusiasts.


----------



## mikeCrafted (May 30, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

First of all check on net to see what others are doing.
johnep


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Because you are in Europe and almost all others on this forum are in US I doubt that anybody on here would have any idea of the marketability of those pieces of art.

George


----------



## mikeCrafted (May 30, 2021)

I would be happy to know, whether someone had any experience selling these, not necessarily on the EU or US markets.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

A second on Ebay gave a selection of costs for sale.
johnep


----------



## mikeCrafted (May 30, 2021)

What did you search for? I didn't find any similar projects on ebay by entering parametric wall art. However, this is the exact way how I came across it on Etsy.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

if you saw one on Etsy - what was the selling price ?


----------



## mikeCrafted (May 30, 2021)

As I wrote in the original post, I only found 3D Models / Plans for making such pieces of art. There were no finished projects, that's what made me skeptical.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

parametric art for sale for sale | eBay


Find great deals on eBay for parametric art for sale. Shop with confidence.



www.ebay.co.uk





Here is the link.
johnep


----------



## mikeCrafted (May 30, 2021)

Thanks, but this is not the type of project that I am looking for. I attached an image of the wall art in my first post. Anyway, thanks for the help, I guess I will just give it a try


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Here are a few of my thoughts:

If you make it in Europe, then sell it in the US, you can get more for it, just because it was "Made in Europe". That may work better for older generations than today's young people.

The art itself reminds me of the 1950s and 1960s, when such art was handcrafted.

I don't own a CNC, so if I wanted to make one, I would use hardboard templates, a bandsaw, and a router with a pattern bit. I would start by making a mockup with flat cardboard strips bundled together, then "carve" them into a pleasing flowing design, then transfer each strip pattern from the cardboard to the hardboard templates.

The problem with the template/bandsaw/router method is that you can't rearrange the individual boards to make a new, unique, smooth, flowing art work. It might be possible to come up with a "sectional" design where it can be done, but the number of different options would still be very limited.

For an infinite variety of designs, the right design software with CNC would be the way to go. If the overall style becomes popular, it will be manufactured in quantity by a "pop-up production line" overseas (read: China). There will be a production run of one year to reach market saturation in a hurry, and after that nobody will make them. People will buy them at high-end stores like Nordstrom or Crate and Barrel, then Target and Walmart, then the 99 Cent store, and finally you will find them dusty and used at thrift stores.

Finally:
CNC is a game changer in woodworking and many other types of production that used to require hours of work by trained designers and craftspeople. As a result CNC is already reducing the value of things that were once highly prized because they were so challenging and costly to produce, but can now be made at the touch of a button. Many of the handcrafted things that I make takes hours of work, but can be produced in minutes using CNC. I don't do woodcarving, but look at what CNC can do with that.

An Apocryphal Story:
When I was in high school, our history teacher told us about the German Kaiser (king) who had a priceless, elaborate crown fashioned from pure aluminum, studded with gems and other precious jewels and decorations. At the time, pure aluminum was an exceedingly rare and precious metal, more valuable than gold. A couple decades later, scientists invented low cost methods to manufacture aluminum in large quantities. The Kaiser's crown lost much of its panache. These days, many people throw their "priceless" aluminum beer cans in the trash.
(Note: I have no idea whether the story is actually true, but I hope you get the point.)


----------



## mikeCrafted (May 30, 2021)

Thank you very much for such a detailed answer! You are right, as soon as or if these designs become mainstream, it will be impossible to compete with mass-production. As of right now, I don't think about making dozens of designs, so a few templates could be a good alternative for the CNC. I will look around in my area to see where I can get these things made.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

No offense intended, but I wouldn't put one of those in my house if you paid me. Looks like the kind of wall art you see in the reception room of a lawyer's or doctor's office. You know, interesting enough to draw your eye for a few seconds in the waiting room, but bland enough to not upset anyone's feelings.


----------



## mikeCrafted (May 30, 2021)

Ok, interesting. So you would consider such a project tasteless say for a living room. What would you prefer to hang on the wall instead (maybe a picture would be nice)?
And do you see any issues with the design in general, or is it just that it does only fit certain locations such as receptions etc.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

mikeCrafted said:


> Ok, interesting. So you would consider such a project tasteless say for a living room. What would you prefer to hang on the wall instead (maybe a picture would be nice)?
> And do you see any issues with the design in general, or is it just that it does only fit certain locations such as receptions etc.


Art like many things is very subjective, what looks commercial to some, has interest to others. 

Changing colors, contrast, and shape can completely change the feel of the piece.

I may not hang that in my living room, but I would certainly put it in my home office.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

It's rather large, sticking out from the wall into the space. In a living room, it would have to hang somewhere that doesn't interfere with foot traffic. Even though our house is a little above average in livable space, any wall hanging like that would intrude on that space.
If you have a house with extra large, open areas, perhaps it would be okay.


----------



## mikeCrafted (May 30, 2021)

I agree, the one on the photo is too large, I wanted to make a smaller one and of course hang it somewhere where it does not interfere space needed to pass by for example.


----------



## mikeCrafted (May 30, 2021)

shoot summ said:


> Art like many things is very subjective, what looks commercial to some, has interest to others.
> Changing colors, contrast, and shape can completely change the feel of the piece.
> I may not hang that in my living room, but I would certainly put it in my home office.


Absolutely. The "negative" reaction is also pretty valuable, because then I can see things I may have overlooked. Collecting pros and cons if you like. Good to know, that you would also rather put it in your office.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Why not simply build a rectangle of same size pieces spaced apart, then take a disk sander and sculpt it.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

FrankC said:


> Why not simply build a rectangle of same size pieces spaced apart, then take a disk sander and sculpt it.


Or you could get really carried away and make a bench... 

A local guy made this one.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Now *that *took some time to carve! I like it, though.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

It took a lot of staring and looking before I figured out how that bench was made. Very clever.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Tool Agnostic said:


> It took a lot of staring and looking before I figured out how that bench was made. Very clever.


Precut slices of plywood, then sanded to final shape, right? That's the impression I get.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

mikechell said:


> Precut slices of plywood, then sanded to final shape, right? That's the impression I get.


Agreed. I wasn't sure how much of the precutting was done or planned. It could have started very close to final shape,. At the other extreme, it could have started as a solid block of face-glued plywood, then carved and sanded. I would not know how to tell from the final product. It is a very cool, abstract, yet functional piece.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Agreed. I wasn't sure how much of the precutting was done or planned. It could have started very close to final shape,. At the other extreme, it could have started as a solid block of face-glued plywood, then carved and sanded. I would not know how to tell from the final product. It is a very cool, abstract, yet functional piece.


The creator posted it on our local FB woodworking group, I will see if he will share his process.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Your situation is unique to you, so any advice without being on site to see, would be difficult. If you know an interior decorator, great have them over. Any artist friends?
Symmetry is OK for some peoples tastes, random is preferred by others. More is better for some peoples tastes, fewer is like by others, it's all personal.
"CL furniture", give us no clues, it could be anything.
Poster art in not typically framed, unless it's valuable and rare, another variable.
As a artist myself with 7 years of Art and Design in University, I would have a difficult time with this. It's your own choice that matters, it's your home or residence.


----------

